# Smoking northern



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Northerns have been mentioned here lately. Here is a video of a recently rebuilt northern running very nicely.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That's how they should all smoke!. That is a seriously nice traditional layout with a lot of track switches. Did you see the custom made Gilbert style 45 degree crossing at 1min50sec and again at 4min30sec? There is also a Legacy base visible. I wonder if he is using the Cab2 to control the track voltage for running the trains remotely.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

That is a real nice northerner. Enjoyed the video. Thanks


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Check out this beast. A northern has 4 drivers on each side.
A 4-8-4 locomotive. This is a video of a custom made 4-12-2.
6 drivers on each side. I would think he used 2 locos to make 1.
One of the commenters got all over the maker for butchering
the loco. I think it is cool and can not believe how well it runs.
I can not believe it can run on original Gilbert curves. My northerns don't even like Gilbert track. That's why I am trying to
acquire K-Line wide curve track. There is some K-Line track on that layout but looks like some Gilbert curves also.
Same layout as above video.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

That is cool how he did it is unreal.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Really nice!!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you look closely at the video we can see all the curve track sections on the outer loop with this engine have black insulators rather gray. Those are K-Line 27”R curves. It is a nice custom build.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Those are two super videos. Thanx.

I think that 4-12-2 qualifies as a Frankenstein engine. I mean that in a good way.
I was watching it's video to try and tell where the boiler(s) were put together, I can't tell.
He did a wonderful job with it.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Very cool videos!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Joe Deger is the man who made the 4-12-2. He has made quite a few custom engines from Flyers. Here's a link to his site with some information on them. I believe he also designed a custom smoke unit but haven't been able to find where I saw it. The layout(Jeff's) has a lot of wide radius track, maybe that's why its hard to find and pricey!
http://sgaugers.org/TD/TD_JD.html


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Cramden, I bookmarked the site this time.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe Degger is probably the guy that made a custom 4-8-4 red circus flyer.
Beautiful loco. I think he had to splice 2 shells but it really came out nice.


----------

